# BAR 308 F/S and a Question



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

I have a buddy out here at work that wants to sell a BAR 308 with the BOSS system on it... it also has a Pentax Light Seeker II scope... He has no idea what it's worth.... Any ideas? Any intrest?


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

He won't get as much for it now as he would if he waits until about September to sell it. People tend to pass up good deals all spring and summer and then pay top dollar when hunting season is about to open.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Would Guess*

I would guess that he could get somewhere around $550. Depending on the condition of course.--- SAWMAN


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Sawman is probably in the neighborhood if he sells now. Wait till hunting season and it would probably be around $700 - $750.


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the PM's and replies... I'll forward all of this to my buddy that owns the gun....


----------



## ucf_motorcycle (Jul 12, 2008)

If its black I may be interested.


----------

